

Has the theme of a product ever wanted you not to use it? - awjr

At work, our QA really hates spiders, so Testia Tarantula http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.testiatarantula.com, which we use makes him uncomfortable. So we did this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;awjre&#x2F;status&#x2F;426286163716874240
======
lmm
When I worked in the _cough_ mobile phone content industry, our testers had a
"kittenizer" script that would replace the _cough_ content with pictures of
kittens, to help them stay sane.

